# Member rankings update, new titles



## NaphtaliPress

As some may know, the PB has member rankings as you reach a certain post count. The old rankings as you see below, stop at 6,000 posts (who would have thought the Puritanboard would have lasted this long to need more rankings than that!). The mods and admins have kicked around ideas (some serious, some just a little bit rude, but think of all the terms for "talks too much"), and the idea I think that best serves is to take the titles from the officers and members of the Westminster Assembly as follows. Before implementing I thought I'd get member feedback:
Puritanboard Freshman 0 Posts
Puritanboard Sophmore 500 Posts
Puritanboard Junior 1000 Posts
Puritanboard Senior 2000 Posts
Puritanboard Graduate 3000 Posts
Puritanboard Postgraduate 4000 Posts
Puritanboard Professor 5000 Posts
Puritanboard Doctor 6000 Posts
Puritanboard Commissioner 10,000 Posts
Puritanboard Amanuensis 15,000 Posts
Puritanboard Clerk 20,000 Posts
Puritanboard Assessor 25,000 Posts
Puritanboard Prolocutor 30,000 Posts
You have to know you history of the Westminster Assembly, but Commissioner was the term for the Scottish attendees (sounds better than just assemblymen or confusing folks with 'divine'), the lowest office was John Wallis who served as amanuensis for the clerks to help drafting documents, then the clerks who took the minutes, the assessors who ranked below the Prolocutor (moderator) and stood in when needed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

Is a Puritanboard Prolocutor the Archbishop of the Puritanboard?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## deleteduser99

This has helped with my goals for the New Year. Thanks!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Is a Puritanboard Prolocutor the Archbishop of the Puritanboard?


Definitely nixed the idea to go the Laudian route!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## NaphtaliPress

NaphtaliPress said:


> Definitely nixed the idea to go the Laudian route!


In name if not in governance!


----------



## Reformed Covenanter

NaphtaliPress said:


> Definitely nixed the idea to go the Laudian route!



Just looked at the membership statistics and noticed that no one is close to 30,000 posts yet. Both you and Rich are still a good bit off achieving that rank.


----------



## Jake

As a mere junior after over a decade, I like the new titles!


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Just looked at the membership statistics and noticed that no one is close to 30,000 posts yet. Both you and Rich are still a good bit off achieving that rank.


I don't see either Rich or I getting there. It will have to be another posting prodigy to come along (it took me just last month or so to pass the record set ten years ago by VirginiaHuguenot when he left).


----------



## Jake

NaphtaliPress said:


> I don't see either Rich or I getting there. It will have to be another posting prodigy to come along (it took me just last month or so to pass the record set ten years ago by VirginiaHuguenot when he left).


Would that we have another like VirginiaHuguenot come along!

Reactions: Amen 2


----------



## kodos

Jake said:


> As a mere junior after over a decade, I like the new titles!



Ha! At the rate I'm going, it'll take me another 10 years to reach PuritanBoard Senior status. That's probably a good thing for such as myself.

For: "Even a fool, when he holdeth his peace, is counted wise:
And he that shutteth his lips is esteemed a man of understanding." 
Proverbs 17:28.

I probably should heed that admonishment even more than I do, when it comes to my posts on the PuritanBoard.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jack K

So then, my personal goal becomes clear: Reach the level of commissioner, which sounds important. Then curtail my posts so as not to reach the level of amanuensis, which sounds like a disease.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1 | Funny 11


----------



## TylerRay

Hopefully I'll graduate this year (not from seminary, just from my PB "Senior" ranking).


----------



## B.L.

Reformed Covenanter said:


> Just looked at the membership statistics and noticed that no one is close to 30,000 posts yet.





NaphtaliPress said:


> I don't see either Rich or I getting there. It will have to be another posting prodigy to come along



Well...with these new titles and rankings I'm betting David (@Dachaser) will be re-energized and will whip out his Gatling gun of one-sentence posts and hit 30,000 by John Calvin's birthday. Lol. Just being playful is all.

I've enjoyed my time here on PB and wish everyone a blessed new year!

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## J.L. Allen

I don't believe I'll ever make it out of my Freshman status. I'd have my doctorate in real life before having it on here. Although it would be worth less than a PB PhD.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I dunno; maybe worth more in PB dollars.


Johnathan Lee Allen said:


> I don't believe I'll ever make it out of my Freshman status. I'd have my doctorate in real life before having it on here. Although it would be worth less than a PB PhD.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Logan

Given my lack of eloquence, insight, or profundity, I sometimes feel embarrassed by the post count I already have!


----------



## Bill The Baptist

Or perhaps we could simply expand on the doctor theme and add specialities. Maybe something like this:

Puritanboard Chiropractor
Puritanboard Podiatrist
Puritanboard Dentist
Puritanboard Proctologist 
Puritanboard Urologist 
Puritanboard Plastic Surgeon

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Bill The Baptist said:


> Or perhaps we could simply expand on the doctor theme and add specialities. Maybe something like this:
> 
> Puritanboard Chiropractor
> Puritanboard Podiatrist
> Puritanboard Dentist
> Puritanboard Proctologist
> Puritanboard Urologist
> Puritanboard Plastic Surgeon


I think we'd all agree to stop posting by the end of our Dentistry ranking.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GulfCoast Presbyterian

I think I am "Junior4Life."


----------



## Edward

NaphtaliPress said:


> the idea I think that best serves is to take the titles from the officers and members of the Westminster Assembly as follows.



I was hoping for Bishop and Pope. Or at least Dean and Chancellor.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward

Question: Does the current system give credit to giving 'likes' to other posts? That's what got me off to a running start on the old system.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Edward said:


> Question: Does the current system give credit to giving 'likes' to other posts? That's what got me off to a running start on the old system.


Xenforo tallys likes given, likes received, and the variants (praying, edifying, etc.), and post counts, all separately. So the Messages count is your post count on threads.


----------



## Regi Addictissimus

I vote for my title to be the "Puritanboard Colporteur," even though I am not technically in sales at RHB.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

Reformed Bookworm said:


> I vote for my title to be the "Puritanboard Colporteur," even though I am not technically in sales at RHB.


Careful what you ask for.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Smeagol

I’d be fine with “Village Idiot”.

Official @Mod request.

Reactions: Amen 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Regi Addictissimus

NaphtaliPress said:


> Careful what you ask for.



Ha! That is awesome.


----------



## J.L. Allen

Logan said:


> Given my lack of eloquence, insight, or profundity, I sometimes feel embarrassed by the post count I already have!


Using the word "profundity" just worked against you're argument.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

NaphtaliPress said:


> John Wallis


The Joker?


----------



## OPC'n

I'm nearly at Commissioner. I feel that maybe I talk too much?  I'd like to be an Amanuensis since they apparently are artistic, so I guess I'll have to keep blabbing on....sorry guys!


----------



## Steve Curtis

In light of the torrent of AARP, etc. invitations I've received since turning 50 four years ago, I feel my 'Senior' status is apropos (though, by all other accounts save my increased need for reading glasses, premature!)


----------



## Herald

Logan said:


> Given my lack of eloquence, insight, or profundity, I sometimes feel embarrassed by the post count I already have!


Logan, don't worry. I don't think your posts will have to be explained in the Celestial City.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nate

Jake said:


> As a mere junior after over a decade, I like the new titles!


Shout out to another decade-plus junior!

I also like the new titles.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Herald said:


> Logan, don't worry. I don't think your posts will have to be explained in the Celestial City.


mine will.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Edward

kainos01 said:


> In light of the torrent of AARP, etc. invitations I've received since turning 50 four years ago,



Wait until you get a bit older. Then the offers roll in from insurance salesmen wanting to sell you annuities and other retirement products. We got a really nice meal at one of the high end steakhouses in Dallas. I've turned down several competitors offering lesser eating establishments.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PuritanCovenanter

Edward said:


> Wait until you get a bit older. Then the offers roll in from insurance salesmen wanting to sell you annuities and other retirement products. We got a really nice meal at one of the high end steakhouses in Dallas. I've turned down several competitors offering lesser eating establishments.


So you are a free bee.


----------



## JTB.SDG

NaphtaliPress said:


> Definitely nixed the idea to go the Laudian route!


Puritan Pope?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

In the military, there was consideration for "time-in grade". Perhaps there could be some accounting for the years spent active on the board. I am not sure that rewarding the most Talkative is the best policy.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

C. M. Sheffield said:


> In the military, there was consideration for "time-in grade". Perhaps there could be some accounting for the years spent active on the board. I am not sure that rewarding the most Talkative is the best policy.


It's the only thing that is tracked against a ranking field and it's posting that keeps the interest going so I understand why that is the case.


----------



## C. M. Sheffield

NaphtaliPress said:


> It's the only thing that is tracked against a ranking field and it's posting that keeps the interest going so I understand why that is the case.


Yeah, I should have included a wink or something to indicate my suggestion wasn't serious.


----------



## NaphtaliPress

I have implemented the additional rankings. Xenforo offers two other options from ranking but it would wipe out what we have so best stay the course.


----------



## puritanpilgrim

Very nice. Thanks


----------

